# Montserrat Caballe: Les Maitres Italiens de l'Art Lyrique, Vol 7



## jrb1021 (Apr 2, 2019)

https://catalogue.bnf.fr/changerPag...=0&critereRecherche=&typeNotice=&pageRech=rsi

I am searching desperately for this recording. Digital would be wonderful. A physical copy would be unbelievable. If anyone has it and would be willing to share or sell, please contact me. Many thanks.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

The link takes you to a "page introuvbale"


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

jrb1021 said:


> https://catalogue.bnf.fr/changerPag...=0&critereRecherche=&typeNotice=&pageRech=rsi
> 
> I am searching desperately for this recording. Digital would be wonderful. A physical copy would be unbelievable. If anyone has it and would be willing to share or sell, please contact me. Many thanks.


https://www.amazon.fr/Montserrat-Caballé/dp/B00ZFLX61Y/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=

Good luck .


----------



## betterthanfine (Oct 17, 2017)

I never knew Caballe sang Agitata da due venti. Listening to it now!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Looked like OP was in a hurry........and very eager 
Well never mind.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Rogerx said:


> Looked like OP was in a hurry........and very eager
> Well never mind.


Are they not coming back to visit us again?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Are they not coming back to visit us again?


Perhaps in desperation he/ she posted it elsewhere on the net or just forgot, anyway I did my best.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lart-Monserrat-Caballe-Maitres-Italiens/dp/B002W40R28

Can only see Vol. 1 on Amazon UK


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> https://www.amazon.fr/Montserrat-Caballé/dp/B00ZFLX61Y/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=
> 
> Good luck .





Barbebleu said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lart-Monserrat-Caballe-Maitres-Italiens/dp/B002W40R28
> 
> Can only see Vol. 1 on Amazon UK


All our work for nothing....


----------

